# Necon march flash fiction contest - horror haikus



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Only an honorable mention this month. Please check out my entree in the Horrible Haikus contest and all the other great entrees at http://www.neconebooks.com/flash.htm. This is one of the few haikus I've written. It was fun and challenging.


----------

